

Greying Japan plans robo-nurses in five years - shard
http://www.physorg.com/news157199411.html

======
stcredzero
When they don't get the interfaces with those things right, you're going to
have a lot of depressed and suicidal seniors.

------
biohacker42
Sounds like the Japan is preparing regulations whereas Toshiba is trumpeting
it's own future robot building horn.

